# Appel de Apple suite à commande



## Dervagnata (11 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour, 

Je m'inquiète beaucoup, je viens de épaisseur ma commande sur le site Apple. 
J'ai reçu un email de :
OrderProcessingEMEIA@apple.com

Pour me demander des renseignements, pas mon numéro CB, sinon je ne l'aurais pas donné, mais juste confirmer ce que j'ai rempli lors de la commande... 

Est-ce normal ?? Je suis inquiète !! Pas de piratage ??? 

Merci les gens :-D


----------



## Guitareconnect (11 Octobre 2017)

Perso mon dernier ipad pro je l'ai pris par l apple store vu que Darty n'en avais plus mais ils ne m ont rien demandé après, si tu regardes l'adresse mail sur google çà à l'air louche d'après pas mal de gens, (Arnaque, mail douteux.) faire attention quand même je pense.


----------



## Dervagnata (11 Octobre 2017)

Guitareconnect a dit:


> Perso mon dernier ipad pro je l'ai pris par l apple store vu que Darty n'en avais plus mais ils ne m ont rien demandé après, si tu regardes l'adresse mail sur google çà à l'air louche d'après pas mal de gens, (Arnaque, mail douteux.) faire attention quand même je pense.


Rohh lala je suis dégoûtée.
J'ai la boule au ventre. Ils m'ont renvoyé un email après pour confirmer que c'était bon.
Il m'a dit qu'il voulait confirmer avec moi parce-que j'ai renseigné deux numéro de téléphone différents sur les adresses de livraison...
Et là c'est moi qui l'ai rappelé et je suis tombé sur un répondeur Apple...
Bon, à surveiller...


----------



## Michael003 (12 Octobre 2017)

C'est bizarre, parce que je pense que si lors d'un passage de commande tu renseignes pas toutes les informations, la commande ne passe pas, donc si toutes les informations ont été rentrées je comprend pas la raison de la réception de ce mail... Moi personnellement j'ai jamais rien reçu à la suite d'une commande sur le site d'Apple.

Essaye d'appeler directement Apple pour vérifier avec eux, mais pour moi c'est du fake


----------



## Dervagnata (12 Octobre 2017)

Michael003 a dit:


> C'est bizarre, parce que je pense que si lors d'un passage de commande tu renseignes pas toutes les informations, la commande ne passe pas, donc si toutes les informations ont été rentrées je comprend pas la raison de la réception de ce mail... Moi personnellement j'ai jamais rien reçu à la suite d'une commande sur le site d'Apple.
> 
> Essaye d'appeler directement Apple pour vérifier avec eux, mais pour moi c'est du fake


Salut Michael, j'ai reçu mon iPhone aujourd'hui. En fait la personne que j'ai eu m'a dit que j'avais renseigné deux numéros de mobile différents et que du coup c'était pour vérifier les infos avec moi. 
C'est lui qui a énuméré les informations, j'ai juste confirmé. Concernant la CB il n'en a même pas parlé. 
Bon j'ai l'iphone, et pas de prélèvement suspect sur mon compte. Je surveille... 

Merci pour vos réponses en tout cas. J'ai bien flippé !


----------



## Michael003 (12 Octobre 2017)

Ah, bon bah si t'as bien reçu le produit, plus de peur que de mal!


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2017)

Généralement c'est plutôt un appel téléphonique, mais qui est lié avec le montant d'une carte bleue qui bien souvent est plafonnée à 2000 €. Une fois vérifié le compte, un employé habilité confirme que la commande est acceptée et que le matériel sera bien livré.


----------

